# [SOLVED] Cisco DPQ2160 and wireless router suggestion



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello:

I currenlty have internet with mediacom and am using a Cisco DPQ2160 modem.

I want to be able to have a wireless signal so I was wondering which wireless router would you recommend to plug into this device.

Thanks and help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Cisco DPQ2160 and wireless router suggestion*

Anyone has a suggestion for this issue?

Any particular model/brand?

Thanks


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Cisco DPQ2160 and wireless router suggestion*

Just about any wireless router will be fine. I would recommend either Cisco/Linksys or Netgear. I have better luck with those brands overall. I, personally wouldn't go with the cheapest one out there, but anything in the mid range will be fine. 

An issue to consider is how much range do you need (you may also need wireless access points if you have a large home). Ideally, your router should be placed in a central area of the range you want to cover. This may not be possible depending on where the modem is located.


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Cisco DPQ2160 and wireless router suggestion*

Thanks a lot, will look for those brands.

Range is small, I live in a one floor apartment.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Great. 

Be sure that you set it up properly and secure it using WPA2.


----------

